# Procainamide drug challenge for possible Brugada syndrome



## nelsonml (Sep 14, 2010)

Has anyone had to code this, and if so, how did you code it?

The procedure report only states that a peripheral IV was placed, infusion of the porcainamide, and did EKG's every 3 minutes during the infusion. There was no EP study done.

Any help is much appreciated!!!!!!
Thanks
Michelle


----------



## sbicknell (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess I have never run into this. But what about 93024? Here is a paste of some info specifcally to Brugada patients. If doing this in the office, would also code for drugs used but EKG is inclusive

_Provocation tests (Ajmaline, flecainide and adenosine tests)
You may be asked to have this test if your doctor suspects Brugada Syndrome. While you are having an EKG test you will be given an injection of ajmaline or flecainide (antiarrhythmic drugs). The test may show changes on the EKG that are typical of one of the channelopathies.

A fine plastic tube is inserted into a vein at the front of your elbow. The drug is injected over a short period of time (5-10 minutes) and you will be monitored for 20 minutes or a few hours afterwards, depending on the drug used. There is, however, a risk in 1 in 200 Brugada Syndrome carriers or their immediate blood relatives of causing a potentially life-threatening arrhythmia during the injection. The test is therefore always performed with appropriate facilities to protect patients from this risk. Ajmaline is preferable as it lasts a shorter period of time in the circulation._


The Brugada syndrome is a genetic disease that is characterised by abnormal electrocardiogram (EKG) findings and an increased risk of sudden cardiac death. It is the major cause of Sudden Unexpected Death Syndrome (SUDS) and is the most common cause of sudden death in young men without known underlying cardiac disease in Thailand and Laos


----------



## nelsonml (Sep 15, 2010)

THANKS for this information!!!!
much appreciated, very helpful.


Michelle


----------

